# Is it too late to get in the Pen Stand Contest?



## D.Oliver (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's a workstation that I came across in Shopnotes magazine a while ago.  It's been on my to do list for some time and I had wanted to get it done this Spring.  I guess I'm a couple seasons behind.:redface:  Anyways, if you interested I even made a youtube video (I didn't say a *good* video) of the build.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice work.. And great video..


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 11, 2015)

liljohn1368 said:


> Nice work.. And great video..


 
What?  A great video?  Oh man, I must have linked to someone else's channel....


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 11, 2015)

The video is not bad at all, except the garage is way to clean, and I didn't see a lathe, or a pen.  That's a nice mitre saw. The workstation would be a handy thing to have around.   

Now you need to make a pen big enough for the stand!


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 11, 2015)

That must be one monster pen....

And a sweet video to go along with it.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice video.
Can you post the plans in the Library for the future?

I really like the yellow paint.  Makes it easy to keep the pieces sorted when in storage.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 11, 2015)

Had to watch your video while the 'one-that-must-be-obeyed' was out of the room.....she'd expect to see the garage floor too!


Scott (nice workflow-A+) B


----------



## csr67 (Oct 11, 2015)

Excellent video!  Thank you.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 11, 2015)

lyonsacc said:


> The video is not bad at all, except the garage is way to clean, and I didn't see a lathe, or a pen.  That's a nice mitre saw. The workstation would be a handy thing to have around.
> 
> Now you need to make a pen big enough for the stand!


 


SDB777 said:


> Had to watch your video while the 'one-that-must-be-obeyed' was out of the room.....she'd expect to see the garage floor too!
> 
> 
> Scott (nice workflow-A+) B


 
I'm not going to lie.  I did a little cleaning and sweeping before I turned the camera on.  And there's the shot behind the camera that you don't see.....:biggrin:


----------



## southernclay (Oct 11, 2015)

Pretty cool Derek, I watched the Christmas ornament one too which was good, better special effects with the cookie on that one....


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah yes....the cookies.  I built a little catapult that I triggered via a string that was tied to my boot.  It threw cookies great, but you never knew which direction the cookie was going.  I think I had to throw like 10 of them before I got a shot that worked.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 11, 2015)

Who's the actor in the video? He must have been expensive to hire.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you I enjoyed watching the video and I think you need more practice making those stands so my address is........


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 13, 2015)

I've used this design before, it's almost as popular as the paper clip.   I believe it was invented by some genius working in a state sign shop.  There were thousands made as barriers, mostly temporary.  I sure would like to meet the man that invented it, but I'm sure he's no longer with us.  I've seen the design for 60 years on roadways around the country.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow Derek, you have a lot of energy and move very fast. I'm tapping out, no way I could keep up but it sure was entertaining to watch.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 13, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Ah yes....the cookies.  I built a little catapult that I triggered via a string that was tied to my boot.  It threw cookies great, but you never knew which direction the cookie was going.  I think I had to throw like 10 of them before I got a shot that worked.


 

That's awesome! I thought you had gone over to Montana or Wyoming to find the nearest neighbor to help out :biggrin: One day I will build a catapult, never thought about a cookie catapult but not a bad place to start.

In all seriousness keep up the videos, I'm sure it takes a while but you never know who gets something out of your videos, I've learned so much on YouTube about so much random stuff.


----------

